# Magic group tuition day 24-04-2010



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys :wave:

Due to popular demand and great feedback from previous days I am pleased to add the first date this year for my machine polishing tuition days. :thumb:

This date will be a group tuition day set to 5-6 people that will cover all aspects of machine polishing from pad/polish combos to getting the paintwork LSP ready.
A quick look through this section will show days previously had and the great feedback given.
This day wont make you a detailer overnight but will give you a strong understanding of whats involved and you will gain great confidence in using a machine.

There will be DA's and Rotarys on offer depending on how you want to start.

The date is set at Saturday the 24th April.

A £25 deposit is required via Paypal and the £50 balance is due on the day.

1-2-1 tuition days still available please PM me for dates.

Thank you.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

Nice one.

But surely you mean Saturday 24th *April* 2010. 

Would love to attend but im working , maybe next time.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

po-low said:


> Nice one.
> 
> But surely you mean Saturday 24th *April* 2010.
> 
> Would love to attend but im working , maybe next time.


:thumb:
Early morning posting :wall:


----------



## NickMal (Mar 7, 2010)

Can I add my name down please for the DA work - I'm a beginner...many thanks. Nick (London)


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

1. NickMal (depo paid)
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Lewis-D (Dec 22, 2009)

:wall: arrrrghhhh every other week i get to see my little girl, this is one of them weekends!!!!!!!!!!:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall: 

i'd love to come but im sorry nothing is going to stop me from seeing my daughter seeing as i only get chance every other week!

i'm still interested so very very VERY much so that if you decide to have one another time, or could squeeze me in another time i'll bite your hand off!!!!:buffer:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Lewis-D said:


> :wall: arrrrghhhh every other week i get to see my little girl, this is one of them weekends!!!!!!!!!!:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:
> 
> i'd love to come but im sorry nothing is going to stop me from seeing my daughter seeing as i only get chance every other week!
> 
> i'm still interested so very very VERY much so that if you decide to have one another time, or could squeeze me in another time i'll bite your hand off!!!!:buffer:


I will sort something out for you mate :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Lewis-D (Dec 22, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> I will sort something out for you mate :thumb:
> 
> Robbie


the work of a legend!!!!:thumb:


----------



## JMAPUK (Feb 13, 2010)

Where abouts would this be held?


----------



## JoeNobody (Feb 21, 2010)

Would have loved to join this but am away that day. Hopefully you can arrange another one in the near future


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

JMAPUK said:


> Where abouts would this be held?


Ascot in Berkshire, SL4 postcode (I think...)

Johnny


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

JoeNobody said:


> Would have loved to join this but am away that day. Hopefully you can arrange another one in the near future


I will be trying to hold a tuition day once a month so you wont have too long to wait. :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Ascot in Berkshire, SL4 postcode (I think...)
> 
> Johnny


Cheers John your correct :thumb:


----------



## JoeNobody (Feb 21, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> I will be trying to hold a tuition day once a month so you wont have too long to wait. :thumb:
> 
> Robbie


Great, will keep an eye out


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

1. NickMal (depo paid)
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## evosticks (Jan 30, 2010)

Count me in! How would you like the deposit paid? 

Cheers!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

evosticks said:


> Count me in! How would you like the deposit paid?
> 
> Cheers!


PM sent mate :thumb:

1. NickMal (depo paid)
2. evosticks (depo paid)
3.
4.
5.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

evosticks said:


> Count me in! How would you like the deposit paid?
> 
> Cheers!


Payment received.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

1. NickMal (depo paid)
2. evosticks (depo paid)
3.
4.
5.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

1. NickMal (depo paid)
2. evosticks (depo paid)
3. NickMal's friend
4.
5.


----------



## Wizard (Nov 7, 2008)

1. NickMal (depo paid)
2. evosticks (depo paid)
3. NickMal's friend
4.Wizard
5.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Bump for this saturday guys.


1. NickMal (depo paid)
2. evosticks (depo paid)
3. NickMal's friend
4.Wizard
5.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

1 more space for saturday guys.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

PMs sent out guys


----------



## desbo (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi sorry i missed this one, are you running another one soon?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

desbo said:


> Hi sorry i missed this one, are you running another one soon?


I will be aiming for 1 per month mate :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## THE PERSIAN (Jan 26, 2010)

Missed this, hope to do the next one, soon.


----------



## JoeNobody (Feb 21, 2010)

Any news on when there's likely to be another one of these?


----------



## RICHIE1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi i'm back in england now so would love to come to one of your polishing tuition days, can you let me know when you plan on having the next one please


----------



## pk222 (Oct 2, 2008)

Are you doing one this month?


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

keen for a goup day if there is one on the horizon. :thumb:


----------



## soul-2-soul (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm also keen to know when the next one is please


----------

